# Pensacola Beach 5/14



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dodged raindrops for an interesting morning. No pompanos but a couple of reds, two sharks, a ton of catfish and some ladyfish. Beats working for living!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Sure does beat working for a living, grats on your catches


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds like they kept you busy out there. Any 'weed' in the water, or is it finally starting to clear?

Mike


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Sweet! Bait used?


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Not much in the way of weeds unlike the last few days. Fresh peeled shrimp for bait.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks. Gonna try it tomorrow. Momma gone to Tuscaloosa for a few days.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Those Red's sure have beautiful color... Nice catch Breeze46 and welcome to the post.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice! Don't think I've ever caught a Bonnet here. Good job!


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice catch. Very glad to hear the weeds are finally clearing up!!


----------

